# Looking for soap supplies in Germany.



## Aleppo (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi members i am from germany ...i need to know...is there black friday offer ?
natures garden?
brambleberry?

recommendations...

the shipping cost to germany are so high....i hope i can save a little bit money.

thanks 
Aleppo


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 8, 2019)

I would start a new thread in the Shopping Recommendations forum and title it something like, "Looking for supplies in Germany".

This info may help:
https://www.soapqueen.com/bramble-berry-news/soaping-world-resources-international-soapers/

Here is Brambleberry's store in the Netherlands, which may work for you.
https://www.youwish.nl/index.php?route=common/home

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Aleppo (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks dixiedragon


----------



## Relle (Nov 12, 2019)

I deleted your other post as it's the same as this one. People can reply here to you request.


----------



## Aleppo (Nov 13, 2019)

okay...dixiedragon told me to start a new thread  ...you deleted this …
is here the right place??

and i think ist the wrong title.


----------



## Relle (Nov 13, 2019)

Aleppo said:


> okay...dixiedragon told me to start a new thread  ...you deleted this …
> is here the right place?? and i think ist the wrong title.



I changed the title to other one you had and anyone can reply here. Having two threads about the same issue only gets people confused where to post, that's why I deleted the other, as dixiedragon had replied to you here with suggestions to help.


----------



## selma (Nov 14, 2019)

I hope this could help! Most of these shops offer cosmetic ingredients as well.

www.manske-shop.com
www.behawe.com
www.aliacura.de – very reasonable postage worldwide and nice range of natural emulsifiers
www.rosarome.de
www.teebaumkosmetik.de/
www.cosmeda.de/
http://webshop.kosmetische-rohstoffe.de/
www.hobby-kosmetik.de/magazin/kosmetikrohstoffe/
www.alexmo-cosmetics.de
www.omikron-online.de/
https://www.dragonspice.de/


----------



## Aleppo (Nov 15, 2019)

selma said:


> I hope this could help! Most of these shops offer cosmetic ingredients as well.
> 
> www.manske-shop.com
> www.behawe.com
> ...



Thanks Selma i know these Shops....i want to by in the US but only if there is dicount for black friday.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 15, 2019)

Sorry, as far as I know, we (posters) cannot change thread titles! Which is why I suggested a new thread with a new title.


----------



## Relle (Nov 15, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Sorry, as far as I know, we (posters) cannot change thread titles! Which is why I suggested a new thread with a new title.


Posters can't change thread titles, but a new thread was created with the same title, so that was deleted and this kept as you had already answered on this one.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 18, 2019)

Aleppo said:


> Thanks Selma i know these Shops....i want to by in the US but only if there is dicount for black friday.



A lot of posters will post deals, etc in the Shopping Recommendations section as soon as we know - via email, Facebook or whatever. Honestly, though, the last few years Black Friday's haven't been that good. Keep an eye on Brambleberry for a sale on gift certificates, though.


----------



## Aleppo (Nov 19, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> A lot of posters will post deals, etc in the Shopping Recommendations section as soon as we know - via email, Facebook or whatever. Honestly, though, the last few years Black Friday's haven't been that good. Keep an eye on Brambleberry for a sale on gift certificates, though.


thanks ...i know that was going wrong….grrrr...but i am looking everyday in the shopping recommandations…



Relle said:


> Posters can't change thread titles, but a new thread was created with the same title, so that was deleted and this kept as you had already answered on this one.



relle ...please can you change the title?
soap supplies from the US shipping to Germany with black friday discount?
something like that?
thank you


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 19, 2019)

Another one to check out is Lebermuth. They are mostly a bulk supplier - they sell in 1 lb bottles. I've liked everything I've gotten from them and the prices are good.


----------



## Relle (Nov 19, 2019)

Aleppo said:


> thanks ...i know that was going wrong….grrrr...but i am looking everyday in the shopping recommandations…
> relle ...please can you change the title?
> soap supplies from the US shipping to Germany with black friday discount?
> something like that?
> thank you



That title is too long, you have asked about black Friday discounts and shipping in your original post, which is seen.


----------

